# I may have to be a machinist again !



## mmcmdl (Nov 8, 2021)

Due to some health issues , I think I'll be forced into a machinist position , a supervisors position , safety position or just plain edged out . The docs are telling me I can't go on as I am . Tough decision as I like to move and work . I'm in the process of packing up a box . My choice . I plan to keep a lathe and a mill . The tooling will be minimal just in case one of the kids will take a later interest . My wood tools will be kept also , same scenario . I'm going to pack a box , document what will be in such box and let the kids know a estimated value as to what it contains . The rest of the stuff will be buried , sold , donated to the new hires we got in or just scrapped . I will take pictures . It's hard to get old .


----------



## Firstram (Nov 8, 2021)

That's rough, do what you need to take care of yourself!


----------



## wachuko (Nov 8, 2021)

I agree, do whatever you need to take care of your health.


----------



## jpackard56 (Nov 8, 2021)

Been in that process, from safety they pushed me out. As Firstram said you must protect yourself !
My HR department clearly worked for the company not those that they were supposed to be helping. 
You must focus clearly on forcing insurance companies to honor their contracts, Soc Sec, retirement accounts whatever you need to do to protect your self and get the care you need. I have reached the point of labeling everything including the little black book of passwords on all the accounts the family may need.
Getting old is NOT for sissies....


----------



## brino (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi Dave,

All your stories of long, late shifts, demanding production schedules, and uncaring/unqualified workers and operators (that you would often try to back-fill for) showed how dedicated you are to the company and their production.

However, I never understood how you handled all the stress of managing that.
Maybe that has taken a toll on your health.

I hope you get to a point where you can get a more reasonable work load _AND_ have more time to take care of yourself.
That way you still get some income and some time to enjoy it.
You have earned that!

Brian (aka brino)

PS: if we were closer, I'd swing by and buy some of your surplus goods (although I do NOT need 100 hammers ;^).
I hate the thought of you burying usable equipment and accessories, but you gotta do what's right for you!


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 8, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Due to some health issues , I think I'll be forced into a machinist position , a supervisors position , safety position or just plain edged out . The docs are telling me I can't go on as I am . Tough decision as I like to move and work . I'm in the process of packing up a box . My choice . I plan to keep a lathe and a mill . The tooling will be minimal just in case one of the kids will take a later interest . My wood tools will be kept also , same scenario . I'm going to pack a box , document what will be in such box and let the kids know a estimated value as to what it contains . The rest of the stuff will be buried , sold , donated to the new hires we got in or just scrapped . I will take pictures . It's hard to get old .


I hope the needed changes help you and open doors to new and enjoyable opportunities.  I am sorry for anything you have to do which you don’t want to.  I would be proud to own something of yours If you should put items for sale on this forum.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 8, 2021)

Take care of number 1, you


----------



## Janderso (Nov 8, 2021)

Say it ain't so Dave.
Maybe if you stop burning the candle at three ends you will do yourself a favor.
Take care my friend!!
Jeff


----------



## MikeInOr (Nov 8, 2021)

It saddens me to hear about companies that don't recognize and don't give a hoot about their most valuable assets.  I wish you the best!


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 8, 2021)

I hope you can find better health with the changes - I retired early because of a host of stress related illnesses.  Poorer, but happier.


----------



## westerner (Nov 8, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> I hope you can find better health with the changes - I retired early because of a host of stress related illnesses.  Poorer, but happier.



Yup. I did the same, and can happily report the same result!
I recommend it heartily!


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks to all . I cleaned out and emptied the yellow 39" x 18" 4 drawer box today . I'll move it up and rest it on one of the HF roll arounds . Buckets of taps , end mills , whatever else . I'm going to empty out this basement as well as the other basement one way or the other and finally get it all in one place . Most likely , I'll be off for another 2 weeks . Great to be off , but frikken bored to death .


----------



## Aukai (Nov 9, 2021)

Work harder in the basement  
But take care of your self.....


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 9, 2021)

Major progress was made . I emptied out one box down the basement . It's a 39"x18"x12" high . Not sure if I'll keep it or not , but it's been here forever and would fit perfect on one of the HF 42" roll arounds .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 9, 2021)

Spent last night until 3am moving stuff up from the basement . Things are starting to get somewhat organized ! Not really , still buckets everywhere but it is getting better each day .


----------



## wachuko (Nov 9, 2021)

Okay... so... like 27 hammers accounted for...


----------



## Aukai (Nov 10, 2021)

_ was thinking that wasn't a hundred....  _


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 10, 2021)

Hammers….everywhere.

Jesus man! What are planning on? A Traveling World Juggling Tour?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 10, 2021)

Aukai said:


> was thinking that wasn't a hundred....


 I have to round up the herds , and I have more than a few to go . I haven't gotten into the other basement where the toolboxes are . *YET* !


----------



## axa88 (Nov 10, 2021)

And here I am looking to acquire my first anything to run my new mill and lathe, yet already have 8 or 9 hammers... It's funny how prevalent hammers are.
You're probably throwing out tolling I would swim in sewage for.  Enjoy the rest of your time!


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 10, 2021)

+10 for the hammer drawer Mike . I'll call your bet and raise you 10 !


----------



## tmenyc (Nov 10, 2021)

Yes, take care of yourself! If the last 18 months have taught us all anything, it is that life is fleeting, take care of yourself and those who are close to you. 
Tim


----------



## tjb (Nov 10, 2021)

Many of us here are getting older - it's part of life.  I'm well beyond the point of realizing that 'stuff' can be replaced.  But 'life' and 'health' cannot.  TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!!!!

Regards


----------



## Aukai (Nov 10, 2021)

A brass, and a dead blow can go in my box


----------



## tjb (Nov 10, 2021)

And if you get back into clearing out mode, I'd be interested in purchasing some reamers and slitting saw blades.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 10, 2021)

Are you actually selling stuff? 

Newbie here!  I need a lot of stuff that I do not even know that I need! Or that it even exists!

I am okay with hammers... no need for more of those...

Maybe make a mystery box for a newbie and send it over?


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 10, 2021)

Just got back from a work visit . Found out they got rid of the 15" Clausing Colchester . What a time to get sick and miss out on the action . 

But yeah , things are moving out .


----------



## Aukai (Nov 10, 2021)

Here's one, you just need to sell a few more hammers 








						15"x48" Clausing Colchester  Lathe, 1960s  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 15"x48" Clausing Colchester  Lathe, 1960s at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## tjb (Nov 10, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Here's one, you just need to sell a few more hammers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And reamers.  And slitting saw blades.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Nov 10, 2021)

Dave, if you come across any old reloading stuff, presses, books, components (I don't care how old), I'm interested!

Do as your doctor advises. We only get 1 shot at this.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 10, 2021)

Do we have any mechanics on board ? Yeah , I missed the Clausing but the big Victor is still there . I'm re-enforcing my efforts for the equipment and will pay in cash . So back to the point . Clearing out a bunch of stuff in the Vidmars . It's way to much for me to go thru and sort out etc . Wrenches and stuff . Buckets and baskets . I'll put a few sets together and we go from there . Pipe wrenches , all Ridges , I have a few ........................dozen . Great for yard sales and such , but I was shut down for the year . As far as machinist stuff , I still have tons . As I said , I have a tough battle upcoming . I can take pics . I cant list all the stuff on here as well as CL , Marketplace or the Bay . I'm trying to concentrate on the larger stuff that takes up room on the floor and in the boxes . I post this stuff to let you know it actually is here . Something floats your boat , send a pm and don't respond to this thread .


----------



## axa88 (Nov 10, 2021)

May your inbox RIP.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

Clean up today , trying to put what stays back in drawers with some organization .


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Clean up today , trying to put what stays back in drawers with some organization .


what year do you think that will be done in Dave  ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> what year do you think that will be done in Dave  ?


Never , I realize this .  I like to think I'm making progress though , and then open up new boxes which starts the process over again . Hard to believe what has left this place and all that still remains , but the piles are getting smaller .  There's been talk about files on here , I have a few rounded up , maybe a bucket full . Nicholson USAs .


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Clean up today , trying to put what stays back in drawers with some organization .


This guy would have a field day with your stash!


----------



## wachuko (Nov 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Clean up today , trying to put what stays back in drawers with some organization .



I really like these wrenches...




I have a metric set of those.  Up to 36mm if I remember correctly.  When I was sending parts of a car I was working on, to recondition, had them yellow zinc coat them for better rust protection...


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

Williams ? I have a few dozen and they will go . Keeping all the Protos , older Craftsmans , etc .


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Williams ? I have a few dozen and they will go . Keeping all the Protos , older Craftsmans , etc .


i like the older proto gear pullers. I like the pin that pulls out rather than a screw.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

I have a few pullers !


----------



## Aukai (Nov 12, 2021)

I didn't see a 10mm  
Put 1 of each of the Nicholson files in my box please


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Put 1 of each of the Nicholson files in my box please


You're going to need a big box .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

Looking for a 3/4" Wright wrench .  And my green Mits 0-1" mics to complete those 2 sets . Still have plenty of drawers and boxes to go though so I'll find 'em .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I didn't see a 10mm


Hahahaaa , I missed this. Wait till I can get into the Suburban engine bay .   I'll have a dozen or so .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm performing a stress test for the HF 42" box . Lets find out the true weight limit .


----------



## Aukai (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm guessing you use a tool, put it down, can't find it, and buy a new one, then find the other ones frequently


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I'm performing a stress test for the HF 42" box . Lets find out the true weight limit .



Can someone in Maryland swing by and throw the penalty flag on this guy!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I'm guessing you use a tool, put it down, can't find it, and buy a new one, then find the other ones frequently


Oil filter wrenches are the worst . Living 500 ft from a hardware store doesn't help much . 


vtcnc said:


> Can someone in Maryland swing by and throw the penalty flag on this guy!?


Uh oh , just hold on now . I have 2 basements to go before any flags will be thrown !


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> +10 for the hammer drawer Mike . I'll call your bet and raise you 10 !


Take care of yourself Dave..take some time and write a book or something ....you can call it "getting hammered with Dave"


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Take care of yourself Dave..take some time and write a book or something ....you can call it "getting hammered with Dave"


Great idea ! I'm heading out of the house tonight to go up and watch a few women's college basketball games . Then over to the Buffalo Wild Wings for a few brewskies and wings . Been two years now and it's time to make up .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 13, 2021)

Tonights progress . Continuing on organizing . HSS tool blanks , cemented carbide cutters , a few thousand taps , couple of tap and die wrenches , countersinks and spot drills and whatever else . It may look like chaos , but it is staged to be moved back up to where it belongs .


----------



## Aukai (Nov 13, 2021)

I dulled my 5/8" end mill today, have replacements


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 13, 2021)

I hit the white elephant in the basement . So I'll add a few hundred taps and reamers , scales , boring bars , etc . Those who know the older pics will realize the task .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 13, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I dulled my 5/8" end mill today, have replacements


You are kidding ?


----------



## Brento (Nov 13, 2021)

Im just keeping an eye out for those Cbores!


----------



## Aukai (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 14, 2021)

So Iv'e never mentioned end mills in the past 5 years . I have a few . This would take a month or so but they would go thru the Hawain guy . If I have 2000 or so , it is what is is . VTNC ( Bryan) will know why .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 14, 2021)

You posted at the same time as me .


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 14, 2021)

Man you have a lot of stuff.....GOOOOD STUFF.


----------

